# Corsair H80 Surrt (nach kurzer Zeit)



## darkslide (17. Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Forengemeinde,

ich weiß, dass das Thema hier und auch in anderen Foren schon unzälige Male durchgekaut wurde,  aber trotzdem möchte ich mein Problem noch einmal loswerden.

Habe Gestern meine H80 erhalten und sofort eingebaut.
Erst lief alles Top doch nach 5 min im Windows betrieb fing die Pumpe an zu surren.
Als ich den PC neugestartet habe war das surren wieder weg, jedoch nach ca 3 min wieder da.
Mittlerweile fängt das Surren schon beim Booten an und geht auch selten wieder weg.

Eine mechanische Ursache schließe ich aus, da sie ja am Anfang normal läuft.
Ich vermute, das es an der 12V Stromversorgung liegt. 
Entweder gibt mein netzteil (750W Corsair AX750 Modular 80+ Gold) zu viel Spannung auf den Stecker oder vielleicht zu wenig? 
Leider kann man die Spannung nicht regulieren, so das man dies überprüfen könnte.

RMA würde ich gerne Vermeiden, da sich mein Rechner die nächsten 4 Wochen im Dauereinsatz befinden wird.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen oder hat zumindestens eine Idee woran es liegen könnte.
Reset wurde auch schon mehrmals durchgeführt, aber ohne Erfolg.

Ich weiß, RMA 



Laut BIOS läuft die Pumpe auf 2023-2099rpm, CPU liegt bei ca. 44 Grad Idle und max. 58 Grad unter last. (1. Lüfterstufe)
CPU i7 930 @ 3,78 GHz @1,22 CoreVoltage


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2011)

das ist leider das problem bei den kompakt waküs.
die sind bei bei weitem noch nicht ausgereift.
hab meine h100 auch wegen dem pumpensurren zurückgegeben und wieder eine leisere luftkühlung eingebaut.
das mag dir jetzt zwar nicht viel helfen, schau aber mal in das corsair support forum.
eine rma wird dir nicht erspart bleiben.

Kühlung (Cooling) - The Corsair Support Forums
SL381914.AVI - YouTube

ich würd bei deinem händler aber mal nachfragen ob du nicht einen sofortigen austausch bekommst.
innerhalb einer gewissen zeit hättest du ein austauschrecht ohne den langen garantieablauf.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Dezember 2011)

Es sind absolute Billigprodukte - da darf man nicht mehr erwarten! Meine H50 surrt auch - für die Ohren von Wakü-Nutzern absolut unerträglich - für Lukü-Nutzer vllt. teilweise erträglich. Bei mir fristet das Ding daher auch nur ein Schattendasein als Notreserve und für Experimente. Und darauf ob es jetzt eine H50, H60, H70, H80 oder H100 bzw. eine ihrer Geschwister unter anderen Falge ist, macht das Kraut nicht fett. Die Dinger sind alle sehr billig aufgebaut. Eine anständige Wakü-Pumpe kostet schon fast so viel die meisten kompletten Kompakt-Waküs. Das hat mitunter seine Gründe was Qualität, Konstruktion und mutmaßlich auch die Lebensdauer angeht .

Für untergeordnete Einsatzzwecke in kleinen File-Servern mit wenig Platz, wo´s auf ein bisschen Gebrumme und Gesurre nicht ankommt, kann so was mal als Alternative herhalten, aber man kann nicht erwarten, dass so ein Teil mit einer echten Wakü konkurrieren könnte und eben unter gewissen Aspekten auch nicht immer mit Luftkühlern. Die Dinger sind in den letzten Jahren zwar erheblich besser geworden, so dass man sie inzwischen nicht mehr grundsätzlich meiden muss, aber man bekommt eben auch nur das für was man bezahlt. Ein guter Luftkühler ist in vielen Fällen die bessere Alternative, sofern Platz dafür vorhanden ist. Der Platzbedarf über der CPU ist eigentlich die einzige Lücke, wo so eine Kompakt-Wakü wirklich punkten kann. Wenn man dann noch die mutmaßlich beschränkte Lebensdauer, die beschränkte Leitungsfähigkeit, die fehlende Erweiterbarkeit und eben solche Dinge wie Pumpensurren in kauf nimmt, sind Kompakt-Waküs für sehr kleine Gehäuse durchaus eine Empfehlung. Ansonsten aber nicht.


----------

